# Eclipse miniature horse trailer



## mydaddysjag (Apr 4, 2011)

Remember me nagging everyone for tips and advice on the custom trailer I was going to order? Well, it's finally finished, and they sent the pictures today. Im picking it up this weekend. I figured I would share the pictures with everyone since you were so helpful.

It is an Eclipse custom miniature horse trailer. It is the first small mini trailer they have built, and after building it, they have decided to offer a model very similar, just without dividers and less bells and whistles.

Im down to 1 horse right now, and we're planning to another later this year, so I didnt want a big trailer. I wanted something light, to hopefully help with the price of gas. My trailer aluminum and measures 8'L x 5'W x 5 1/2' tall and is 1300lbs. I know a lot of people dont like the shorter trailers, but it's 5'6" and im pretty short, so I'll actually be able to stand up in it, and I show A sized horses.

I had my dividers put in a little differently. The front divider goes to the ground, but the top half has bars across it. I plan to store things in the front of the trailer, and didn't want horses getting into it. On the other hand, I wanted to be able to haul a horse there if I ever had to, so I didn't want a solid wall. All dividers are removable so It can be a 5x8 box trailer, or it can be a 5x6 box with 2x5 storage separate in the front, or it can be all stalls that are 24" apart. My front divider with the bars can interchange with all of my dividers. Only the big divider and one "horse" divider is installed in the pictures.

Anyway, enough talking, heres what you really want to see....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 4, 2011)

It is GORGEOUS...I want one!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect! Congratulations.


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice that is awesome.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! I want it! Your so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!! CONGRATULATIONS! You must be so excited to get it home!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 4, 2011)

gorgeous job on your trailer plan! I bet you are going to ENJOY that!

Charlotte


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks GREAT!!! Congratulations



:yeah


----------



## ruffian (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Getitia (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect - Lucky, lucky you


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 4, 2011)

We're headed to Somerset Ohio on Friday to pick it up at the manufacturer. Sadly, were missing Equine Affair to get the trailer. It will be too long of a day for my 9 month old to do both


----------



## Becky (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the trailer!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 4, 2011)

Very very nice. What are you using to pull it? And does it have brakes?

Angie


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that is SWEET !!! I'm finding it hard to grasp size....make sure you show us more pics with your mini's tucked safely on board


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 4, 2011)

We're pulling it with a Ford F150 or a Chevy Suburban. Its light enough that even our GMC Sonoma (similar to a s10, has a tow capacity of 5000lbs) could tow it It does have breaks on both axles. I'll be sure to get pictures as soon as we haul in it.


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it



It's just perfect, and it looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful trailer, but I'd need more head room!


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 5, 2011)

What an awesome trailer


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it! I think they did a great job making your vision become reality.

Congratulations!

Barbara


----------



## REO (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooh that is NICE!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 5, 2011)

where did you get it love to order one


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered it through Prices trailer sales in Michigan, it was made by eclipse trailers in ohio. I did have a local eclipse dealer, but they weren't pleasant to deal with, and were even harder to deal with as far as ordering a custom. Paul at Prices trailer sales was great, I ordered the entire trailer through emails, the only phone call was the one where I put the down payment.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh its a fab trailer - congrats. Its perfectly formed - Although I would have to stoop in it


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 5, 2011)

I actually planned to have to stoop in the trailer, but it ended up it was going to cost the same to have it 5'6" instead of 5' so I figured what the heck. For as much time as I spend in a trailer, I was willing to stoop in order to have a small lightweight trailer. Hopefully the light trailer helps with fuel. The price of gas has my show schedule all messed up, I had to cut a few shows we really wanted to do.


----------



## Itsy Bitsy Acres (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is a very nice trailer!



Congratulations to you!


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 5, 2011)

> I actually planned to have to stoop in the trailer, but it ended up it was going to cost the same to have it 5'6" instead of 5' so I figured what the heck. For as much time as I spend in a trailer, I was willing to stoop in order to have a small lightweight trailer.


The problem I have with "stooping" in a trailer, is if you happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, (which invariably WILL happen) you will get a face-full of horse head. I am only 5'1"-ish...and will pass on the bit of fuel saved, to keep my face as it is.



:OKinteresting

Then again, once your horses are trained to load, you don't have to go in the trailer with them anyways. Let them in, close the gate...THEN walk in and tie them from the side...that'll work.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 5, 2011)

I want one 3x the length! Beautiful!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 5, 2011)

MSS, my hubby still doesnt understand why I need a 4 horse trailer when we currently are down to 1 horse, lol.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 8, 2011)

Going to pick it up in the morning





Scared silly about that long of a trip with a 9 month old though. We rarely go more than 25 miles from home anymore lol


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 15, 2011)

Just figured I would put a quick update to bump this up, since someone recently asked about Eclipse trailers.

We got the trailer home, it hauls like a dream. We brought it home with a F150 and you couldnt tell it was there. I only used $8 more in gas towing it home than we spent on the way to get it, so I defiantly appreciate that. I can stand up in the trailer, my head is level with the roof.


----------



## little lady (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update! Love your new trailer and now I can dream of one like for myself...LOL!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG I just showed this to my husband, said I'd really like one of these, and he didn't say "no". LOL!


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 17, 2011)

love it



want one too!


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 17, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> 1301933588[/url]' post='1361060']Remember me nagging everyone for tips and advice on the custom trailer I was going to order? Well, it's finally finished, and they sent the pictures today. Im picking it up this weekend. I figured I would share the pictures with everyone since you were so helpful.
> 
> It is an Eclipse custom miniature horse trailer. It is the first small mini trailer they have built, and after building it, they have decided to offer a model very similar, just without dividers and less bells and whistles.
> 
> ...


Don't see any pics??


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 17, 2011)

No pictures?


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread is from 6 months ago


----------

